

You won't believe what really happens in the TSA image viewing private room - ck2
https://takingsenseaway.wordpress.com/2012/12/19/letter-from-a-passenger-what-really-happens-in-the-tsa-private-room/#post-455

======
dariopy
One does not simply submit old news to HN. ESPECIALLY if it was on slashdot
two weeks ago: [http://news.slashdot.org/story/12/12/20/2032214/taking-
sense...](http://news.slashdot.org/story/12/12/20/2032214/taking-sense-away-
confessions-of-a-former-tsa-screener)

------
jstanley
Having read the article, what _does_ really happen in a TSA private room? All
the article seems to say is "use your imagination".

~~~
merlincorey
> Personally, in the I.O. room, I witnessed light sexual play among officers,
> a lot of e-cigarette vaping, and a whole lot of officers laughing and
> clowning in regard to some of your nude images, dear passengers.

------
gizmo
Unnecessarily sensational (and editorialized) headline. People at the TSA are
juvenile. Not at all unbelievable.

